# I want to resign from my current job... Need advice. Thanks!



## jhungot (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi All! 

For the past 3 months, I've been reading threads here in the site that are same to my querries and confusions. Now I've decided to join the site also, because I have questions regarding quitting my current job and finding another better one.

Currently I'm working for a company here in Dubai (Engineering Industry) for about 9 months now. My contract is *2 years*, *Unlimited contract*. I want to quit my current job now because I don't see myself growing in this company with all the shouting and belittling of my boss.

Here are my questions and querries;

1. If ever my current employer now would give me an NOC to transfer to another company, still the 6 month ban would be still in effect? is labour ban different from immigration ban?

2. Is having an NOC from the previous employer would be sufficient to transfer to another one and would not get any ban?

Please also educate me regarding immigration ban, labour ban, and the process.

Please advice guys cause I really wanted to transfer to a much more positive office atmosphere. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## abim (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey!

I worked in HR in Dubai for a little bit so did some research on employment and labour law in the UAE so hopefully the info I give you will be correct!
In your case it would seem you would get a labour ban as you have not been at the company for a minimum of two years and its an unlimited contract. Having the noc wouldn't stop the ban but there are also options, for example, you can pay about 5000 dhs to get it lifted or bans don't apply if you go to work in a free zone, like tecom. This website may help: http://www.dubaitransitvisa.com/visa_ban_uae.html 
An immigration ban is completely different from a labour ban. A labour ban stops you working for an amount of time, an immigration ban is about entering and exiting the UAE for reasons like quitting your job without telling your employer (going AWOL). 

Hope this helps!


----------



## jhungot (Nov 17, 2012)

I see. So, I guess my only option for now is to find a job that works on a free zone, cause I don't have that much money now to pay to lift a ban.  sucks!

Thanks a lot there abim! Your info was a big help to clear some confusions from my side. Thanks!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

jhungot said:


> I see. So, I guess my only option for now is to find a job that works on a free zone, cause I don't have that much money now to pay to lift a ban.  sucks!
> 
> Thanks a lot there abim! Your info was a big help to clear some confusions from my side. Thanks!


I would also suggest that you check with a couple of other sources as to the correct information, including calling the Ministry of Labour before you take such an important decision. I am not very sure that there is an automatic ban any more, esp. if certain salary criteria are met. I have read a number of newspaper articles on regulations and have ended up getting more confused. 
So please check with the MOL.


----------

